# My Son Loves Snow



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

My son loves the snow


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Ha ha brilliant! We all love a snow day :yahoo:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that a Bruder Unimog? My lad has a fleet of various Bruder vehicles - they are really well made things.

Gotta love snow days!


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Its a good old Tamiya Radio controlled unimog. One of his many trucks.

Great to be young


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

simon sinky said:


> Its a good old Tamiya Radio controlled unimog. One of his many trucks.
> 
> Great to be young


Ah, cool - how does it handle in the snow!?


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Great in the snow with both diffs locked


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought Unimogs were Mercedes....they have a Merc badge on them...our tree surgeon has one and always refers to it as a Merc Unimog....?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I thought Unimogs were Mercedes....they have a Merc badge on them...our tree surgeon has one and always refers to it as a Merc Unimog....?


They are mercs, Roger. Bruder and tamiya are toy/model manufacturers.

Merc Benz Universal Motor Gerat (uni mo g)


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Myself and my son used to race stuff like this, brill fun.


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

This one is sitting on 28" widescreen TV to give you an idea of the size and ran on a 49cc petrol strimmer engine


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

wow my son paddy says

wow wow wow


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Big Dave said:


>


No way!!!!


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I was heavily into RC cars a few years ago. This was my last project, it started life as a stock HPI Savage Flux monster truck. It didn't stay stock for long :lol:

During the build with lots of performance parts fitted inc; custom alloy wheels, chassis and suspension parts, plus alloy upgrade shocks all round + upgrade motor and gearbox



















Chassis all build up ready to run










And with a Hong Nor SCRT body and different tyres










The Savage hit 50mph, clocked with a hand held laser speed gun, but it wasn't my fastest RC...

No, this was my fastest, a Hyper ST Pro that I converted from Nitro power to Brush Less electric. It was clocked at 60mph uphill...it was a bit of an animal :taz:


----------

